# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Creating line chart

## Gulya

Hi Experts,

I was wondering if there is a way to create a line chart based on the mentioned data in the attachment.

I have attached the sample data and any suggestion and solution is highly appreciated.

thanks

----------


## AliGW

In B14 copied across:

=IFNA(MATCH(1,B$2:B$13,0),0)

Then use the data in this row for the chart (see attached).

----------


## Gulya

Thanks a lot, working as expected

----------

